# spinneys



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yesterday Egypt's most popular shopping centre witnessed clashes between security guards and employees of Spinney's (a hypermarket). The clashes erupted after an employee of Spinney's hit a female co-worker in the face, leading to mall security to intervene.

Employees at Spinney's were inexplicably outraged, and clashes erupted, leading to five injuries. Police officers were called to restore calm, and the shopping centre remained under heavy security for several hours.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yesterday Egypt's most popular shopping centre witnessed clashes between security guards and employees of Spinney's (a hypermarket). The clashes erupted after an employee of Spinney's hit a female co-worker in the face, leading to mall security to intervene.
> 
> Employees at Spinney's were inexplicably outraged, and clashes erupted, leading to five injuries. Police officers were called to restore calm, and the shopping centre remained under heavy security for several hours.
> 
> ...


I am told that there was an exchange of gunfire between Spinney's security and the Mall security. Also heard that Spinney will be evicted from the Mall.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I read that Egypt had the most protests in the last year of any other country, an average of two per day. Quite an accomplishment really.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

most popular shopping centre means city stars, right?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> most popular shopping centre means city stars, right?


Yes


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> I read that Egypt had the most protests in the last year of any other country, an average of two per day. Quite an accomplishment really.


.... Over 5,800 and counting.


----------

